# New Hymer dealers appointed



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Including one in Scotland;

http://www.outandaboutlive.co.uk/Mo...turers/Hymer-appoints-new-dealers/_ch1_nw1911

Apologies if this is old news and has already been discussed.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

it has, but the scottish one wasn't mentioned!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-121246-good-news-for-hymer-owners.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-121149-highbridge-somerset-announced-as-a-dealer.html

we're waiting for south east & north west England to be announced. 8)


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Knowepark in Scotland - according to their website 8 Hymer models are 'coming soon'.

http://www.kpcm.co.uk/cgi-bin/sales.pl?v_make=0&v_form=M&v_new=N&action=Find&show_head=N


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Should be very interesting!
I have been to two of these dealers and others within the last few days and the part exchange price allowance offered varied by 37%.
Ok I do understand it depends on the profit on the vehicle that I am buying, but that is a huge percentage difference.
It just shows how greedy some dealers are!


----------

